# hypo genes in corns...please help!



## welsh emma (Jun 17, 2011)

Can someone please help me understand how I tell the difference between hypo, lava, sunkissed, strawberry and ultra?
Can someone grade them for me in terms of greater to lesser effect on decreasing the melanin? Or are there other indicators?

Yes, I am studying cornsnake genetics on a Saturday night!! All the fault of a beautiful little tessera hatchling I've set my heart on! Social life or snake? Haha!:help:


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Sunkissed also affects pattern (interesting head patterns + squared off saddles) and also tends to cause a suffusion of yellow in the cranial third of the snake, particularly noticeable in the saddles.

Lavas tend to have purply-gray rather than charcoal-gray or chocolate colored edges to the saddles.

Strawberry is allelic to hypo A, and difficult to tell apart at the macro level. Microscopic differences can be seen, however. 

Hypo is known as something of a 4-letter word when it comes to corn snake genetics.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

welsh emma said:


> Can someone please help me understand how I tell the difference between hypo, lava, sunkissed, strawberry and ultra?
> Can someone grade them for me in terms of greater to lesser effect on decreasing the melanin? Or are there other indicators?
> 
> Yes, I am studying cornsnake genetics on a Saturday night!! All the fault of a beautiful little tessera hatchling I've set my heart on! Social life or snake? Haha!:help:


Hypo.
Hypomelanistic Corn Snake - Ians Vivarium

Lava.
Lava Corn Snake - Ians Vivarium

Sunkissed.
Sunkissed Corn Snake - Ians Vivarium

Stawberry.
Strawberry Corn Snake - Ians Vivarium

Ultra.
Ultra Corn Snake - Ians Vivarium


----------



## welsh emma (Jun 17, 2011)

SpiritSerpents said:


> Sunkissed also affects pattern (interesting head patterns + squared off saddles) and also tends to cause a suffusion of yellow in the cranial third of the snake, particularly noticeable in the saddles.
> 
> Lavas tend to have purply-gray rather than charcoal-gray or chocolate colored edges to the saddles.
> 
> ...


that's just what I was looking for..thanks!


----------

